

Has Joel Spolsky Jumped the Shark? (2006) - michael_fine
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/09/has-joel-spolsky-jumped-the-shark.html

======
maratd
Err... why is this relevant now? This was written 6 years ago. This is like an
archeological expedition.

~~~
djt
Yes and at that time people thought Joel was crazy and that his business would
crash because of using a made up language. FYI it is still used:
[http://www.quora.com/Joel-Spolsky-Are-you-still-using-
Wasabi...](http://www.quora.com/Joel-Spolsky-Are-you-still-using-Wasabi-for-
building-FogBugz-and-what-would-you-pick-today-if-you-were-starting-from-
scratch)

~~~
Evbn
[Weasel words]. Which "people"?

------
Tobu
Hahaha, wow. I assume they got rid of it since?

------
untog
Interesting, but why is this being posted now?

------
voot
Has shark jumping jumped the shark?

